# Moving to America – what should we be considering?



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Hello,
My husband has just been offered a job in Florida and we are currently deciding whether to go for it. At the moment I am not worried about visas or a job for me as the employer should help us with both of those but I wanted some advice on what else I should be considering at this stage. 

We are both in our late twenties and don’t have any children but plan to in the next few years, we are planning to rent rather than buy when we first get there and at the moment we plan to come back to England eventually. Any advice?

Thank you,
B x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Even if the employer is taking care of your visas, you may want to keep an eye on what sort of visa they are working on. It isn't easy to get a working visa that allows the "trailing spouse" to work - and it can be hard to change from a non-working spouse visa to a working one if you're not careful. It can depend a bit on what sort of experience the employer has with bringing people over to the US.

The main thing to consider when it comes to taking a job in the US is the health insurance available through the employer. The US system is strictly private insurers (well, if you're under the age of 65) and the terms of the various plans varies considerably. If you think you might start a family while you're in the US, be sure to ask about the maternity coverage because this can get very expensive very quickly. (Watch the film "Sicko" if you have any doubts.)

You may want to also ask about either having a "house hunting trip" for you both prior to making the big move, to allow you to get your bearings and start to form some idea of where you'd like to live. And/or make sure that the employer will spring for a month or so of accommodation for you on arrival (usually in an apart-hotel or a suites place) to give you a chance to make your housing and other arrangements. 

Sounds exciting. Keep us posted how the big decision is coming along.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Agree 100% with Bev -- you should be very concerned about the visa. You should know exactly what one you are using, its advantages and disadvantages, and the individual steps required. Leaving it all to the company (and their lawyer) is a recipe for disaster and can (and has!) end up with you leaving the US at very short notice. The best way to minimize this real risk is to be proactive.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A job offer does not yet constitute a visa. You should get some more information. Is this an inter company transfer or a US employer?
FL is a rather large piece of real estate:>) Can you tell us where in FL the company is?

Just a few points for contract negotiations: medical insurance, vacation, moving expenses, US/UK contract, overtime, paid trips US/UK, housing allowance ... The list is endless. Tell us a bit more about your individual situation then you can get some good answers.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where in Florida will you be going? That's where I live now. Well, I have a storage locker there, at least. What sort of work do you do? Much of the economy in Florida is tourism based. Not that there isn't other work, but in some fairly large cities, such as Tampa, there is relatively little work in IT, for instance, at least considering the size of the metropolitan area.

If you are going to need to work to live comfortably, the type of visa you get will, as pointed out above, be absolutely critical.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Just to clarify other peeps advice; there are really two types of employment visa's hear in the US - The L type visas (L1-A and L-1B) - for intra company transfers which would enable you to work on your hubbies Visa and the harder to obtain H-1B visa which would categorically *prohibit* you from working here.

As other's have said you absolutely need to be involved in the entire Visa process from end to end.

As for renting - unless you've a large stash of £££ you can bring over for a significant downpayment (e.g. 50%+) your chances of purchasing property in your first couple of years is very slim. It takes time for your credit score (aka FICO) to climb to the point you'd be able to obtain a mortgage (especially in this day and age!)

However renting is still pretty easy and you'll find magazines available outside at any large grocery store etc. that will list out apartments to rent in your area.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rachel_Heath said:


> there are really two types of employment visa's hear in the US


E2 manager (rather than investment) is also quite common. With this one, spouse can work but there is no direct path to GC.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Depending upon the level at which your husband is coming here, he can get a Green Card inside a year. If he is a Manager in a multinational company, his company can apply for his GC in EB1 categaory. With this category, they will be able to circumvent some of the process and will get the GC inside one year. You could start working here half way through it when he gets an EAD.

Cheers,


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

emohit said:


> Depending upon the level at which your husband is coming here, he can get a Green Card inside a year. If he is a Manager in a multinational company, his company can apply for his GC in EB1 categaory. With this category, they will be able to circumvent some of the process and will get the GC inside one year. You could start working here half way through it when he gets an EAD.
> 
> Cheers,


You're assuming he's L1a. He may well be, but the OP has said nothing save her initial post. And without further info, we're not going to advance one iota.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

Thank you everyone for your responses. I never thought that moving to America was going to be easy but I don’t think I appreciated just how complicated it was going to be. At the moment I am reluctant to say who my husband’s potential employer is until we have actually decided if we are going to move or not.

I now have loads more questions ranging from the incredibly important stuff like health insurance to the incredibly unimportant like the availability of orange squash. I have been trying to find a good book/internet site that would be able to answer the more important ones, can anyone recommend one?

Thank you again for all your help so far.

B x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ms B said:


> I now have loads more questions ranging from the incredibly important stuff like health insurance to the incredibly unimportant like the availability of orange squash. I have been trying to find a good book/internet site that would be able to answer the more important ones, can anyone recommend one?


Hey, how about right here? Ask away - and we'll sure do our best to answer any and all questions you can throw at us. 

The health insurance question first needs to be posed to the potential employer. Most folks in the US still get their health insurance through their employer (or at least their primary health insurance). Once you know what's covered, you can decide what you want to do next. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Oh thank you, I was just worried about taking up too much of your time. Here are some of the questions I have at the moment minus the visa questions as I think they are pretty much covered in other discussions and I don’t know what they are going to offer us yet:

What should I/can I reasonably ask for as part of a relocation package? 
Does health insurance tend to cover dentistry and opticians or would I need something separate?
I have heard that in Florida there is no income tax, if true; are there other taxes to make up for this?
How do people cope with the Florida heat?
I have an English driving licence, would I also need an American one? 
Are American employers adopting flexible-working policies or do they already have them?
I plan to keep making National Insurance contributions but what should I do about a private pension? 
Can I buy orange squash out there? 

Thanks! 

B x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is orange squash???

Of course you need a FL drivers license and appropriate car insurance. Check FL DMWs web site for details.

Medical coverage depends on the individual company's package and what of that package your husband elects.

What do you mean by flexible-working policies? 

FL does not have individual income tax but taxes mostly tourism related items rather high.

You either get used to the heat, live inside with AC or spend the summer elsewhere. It is not necessarily the heat but the combination heat and humidity. Depending on the specific location that also means prolific insect life.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Squash is a bit like a cordial but less sweet and sticky and you can get sugar free stuff, it is basically a fruit-based concentrate which you mix with water, it's great stuff. 

Flexible-working varies, where I work I am contracted to work 37.5 hours a week but I can pretty much choose my working hours (eg I work with somebody who is in the office 7:30-3:30) and if people have leave early for some reason then that is fine as long as they make up the hours. Some people have a policy whereby they can save-up overtime hours until they have enough for a whole day and then take that day as an extra days leave.

I have heard that American employers are much tougher than European ones and I was wondering to what extent this was true.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ms B said:


> What should I/can I reasonably ask for as part of a relocation package?
> Does health insurance tend to cover dentistry and opticians or would I need something separate?
> I have heard that in Florida there is no income tax, if true; are there other taxes to make up for this?
> How do people cope with the Florida heat?
> ...


A relocation package for an international move "normally" consists of removal costs (and sometimes the company makes most of the arrangements), some provision for accommodation on arrival (1 to 3 months while you're locating suitable housing) and there is sometimes (often?) an extra one month's salary on arrival to cover the cost of replacing small appliances, televisions, etc. It's also not too uncommon to include a one or two week pre-move trip for the family to scout out the general area, meet colleagues, etc. Some international relocation packages will include a trip back home once a year - but only if you're on an "expat package." Many employers base their relocation costs on the IRS guidelines for those expenses that are deductible for tax purposes, so you could take a look at the official publication on moving expenses: Publication 521 (2007), Moving Expenses

Employer based health insurance may or may not cover dental and eye care. Or there may be an add-on you can elect.

Florida has no individual state income tax, but it does have a sales tax. For more on Florida taxes, try this site: State of Florida.com - Florida Tax Guide (but don't let it overwhelm you - it's a listing of ALL Florida taxes, for businesses and individuals).

The heat in Florida? That's why they invented air conditioning. EVERYTHING in the US is air conditioned - buildings, cars, houses, trailers...

Most states in the US want you to get a local license within 10 to 30 days of moving in. (Figure that is moving into your "permanent accommodation" - not while you're looking to find a flat or house to rent.) Check the Florida DMV (dept. of motor vehicles) site: Obtaining Your Florida Driver License - they require lots of documentation, but basically you may be able to exchange your UK license for a Florida license (once you have your Soc. Security number and can prove you are legally in the country).

Flexible working policies are entirely at the discretion of the employer. Some companies have them, and some don't. You have to ask when you're interviewing. But be aware that labor regulation in the US is very different from in the UK or Europe. In an "exempt" job (i.e. salaried rather than being paid an hourly wage) they can expect you to work extra hours for no additional pay.

Assuming you will be working while in the US (see previous visa discussion) - there are a couple different deferred tax savings plans for pensions that you could participate in - usually either an IRA (which is a savings plan) or a 401K, which is an employer sponsored plan, usually with some level of matching funds. Whether or not to participate in something like that depends a bit on how long you'll be in the US. If you can continue to pay into your private pension plan in the UK while you are gone, that might be a simpler option.

I've heard of orange squash, but I have never tried it. There are online sites where you can have it shipped to you anywhere in the world (I think). And, if you find an enclave of Brits nearby in Florida, there is bound to be a "British goodies" shop open somewhere.

Keep 'em coming....
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ms B said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Squash is a bit like a cordial but less sweet and sticky and you can get sugar free stuff, it is basically a fruit-based concentrate which you mix with water, it's great stuff.
> 
> ...


If you are moving to anywhere near Mickey, you'll find plenty of Brit shops. Internet Brit shops also abound -- even Amazon stocks some Brit goods. Be wary of ordering in quantity -- the small ones often have close to sell-by date stuff. Failing that, Cost Plus World Market stocks some foreign goods, as does the Kroger chain.

Many US employers would make the Tsar look liberal. They expect total loyalty but often fail to reciprocate. Husband is unlikely to be able to negotiate anything less in weekly work hours but could negotiate better vacation time depending on his position in the company.

Whether (and when) you can work or not, nobody can say since you still haven't told us what visa you will be on. Flexible working time is unusual.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Thank you, this is really useful info.

We are trying to get out to Florida in June so that I can have a look around. I'll post questions as I think of them and when I know what kind of visa I'll be on.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As already mentioned - your squash will be no problem. Similar products run under syrup. Import stores such as World Market, Whole Foods carry a number of flavors.

I enjoy very flexible flex-hours working from home:>) 
Your husband will probably be looking at overtime (expected and delivered), week-ends (expected and delivered), company functions after-hours with/without spouse (corporate cheerleading at its finest) ... It is part of corporate culture. Fighting it will not get you far but having issues at home. Work it to your advantage. Will you try to work or stay at home?


----------



## sunnyhouse (May 15, 2008)

im sorry to burst your bubble but it’s not easy to buy a house at this time. You need to establish some credit and with the mortgage crises now, its even harder to buy. I can give you more details on how to eventually owning a home if you like. 
You might even have hard time renting at this moment without your employer help. you need to consider homestay for now, other than that, welcome to America, you will love it.
Good luck


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh yes, one other thing that is standard for a relocation package - that is that your employer should serve as a "guarantor" for your lease once you've found a place to stay. Some employers will engage a relocation agent to at least take you around to view flats, but in all cases, the employer should verify your salary and, if necessary, post the deposit for you on the flat.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

I appreciate the honest responses about working life in America, I want to make an informed decision about moving.
What are the advantages of living in America instead as opposed to the UK?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ms B said:


> I appreciate the honest responses about working life in America, I want to make an informed decision about moving.
> What are the advantages of living in America instead as opposed to the UK?


It's different. As Iceland is from Thailand. If you can't embrace and withstand difference, don't make the move. Many make the mistake that because the UK and US share a language, they are very similar. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ms B said:


> I appreciate the honest responses about working life in America, I want to make an informed decision about moving.
> What are the advantages of living in America instead as opposed to the UK?


I've lived in three "foreign" countries and personally, I find it fascinating to just be able to compare and contrast the different life styles. It does completely change your outlook on life and people - if you allow it to. 

There are plenty of expats who spend their entire time overseas complaining about the things that aren't like "back home." And what's worse, when they do finally move back home, they find that things have changed in their absence, so they they aren't necessarily happy to be back. If they had stayed where they were, they would have changed along with everything else and never would have noticed the differences.

Living the expat life - for a while, or permanently - is an adventure. Sometimes it's darned annoying and even inconvenient. But it's always a learning experience. And frankly, once you have some genuine "international experience" on your CV, there are lots of interesting opportunities that pop up - even if you go back home after a few years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev you hit it right on. One reason why I do not mingle much with "my folks". When in Rome - spaghetti!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, so we have mosquitos. But we also have blue sky at least part of the day for about 360 days a year, a dry season when it really doesn't rain at all, and 'rain on schedule' (between 3 and 5 pm) near the coasts. Oh, yeah, the coasts. We have beaches. And more beaches. And you can't really get very far away from them. (I live on the west coast, and when they launch the shuttle over on the east coast, I can see it in the sky. albeit as a moving dot, with my naked eye).

You will find British goods in the supermarkets and in 'Enlgish shops' anywhere there are tourists.

American employers are pretty much slave drivers. Your husband will probably be expected to put the employer first, and, as mentioned above, put in long hours for no extra compensation. Vacations are stingy, and you might be restricted as to how much you can take at one time. For instance, you may get three weeks a year, but not be allowed to take more than two at one time.

The cities are much like the northern US in that people are hurried and rushed and traffic is bad, but other places are quieter and easier and much more of a relaxed life style.

We aren't really big on formal clothes, especially in the west. I once went a whole year and a half without wearing closed shoes (I wasn't working).

The sales tax is 6-7%, and the hotel tax is 12.5%, a bargain compared to NYC's 25%. We definitely feel that it is the responsibility of tourists to pay our taxes for us.


----------

